# Alte DAM Quick und andere Dachbodenfunde



## Trickyfisher (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo Kollegen
Ein alter freund hat seinen Dachboden ausgemistet und dabei ein paar Angel Antiquitäten gefunden. Er wollte eigentlich alles wegschmeissen aber ich konnts gerade noch retten.
Ich hab keine Verwendung dafür, bin aber sicher, dass es dafür Liebhaber geben wird, die damit was anfangen können. Ich hab allerdings auch keine Ahnung, was sowas wert sein könnte, schaut euch das mal an, sind wirklich ein paar ausgefallene Sachen darunter.
Angeblich wurde das alles mal für seinen Vater zum Geburtstag gekauft, der dann aber krank wurde und die sachen nie verwendet hat.
Da wäre mal eine Rolle DAM Quick 














Am letzten Bild ist zu sehen, dass leider mal der vordere Teil des Fußes abgebrochen ist, passt aber trotzdem in einen rollenhalter rein.
Die Rolle wara uch einer alten Telerute von Daiwa Cosmo, 2,3m, 50-150g, die wird wohl nix mehr wert sein.
Dazu gabs noch ein echtes Unikat, eine Rute aus Stahl mit 2 Ringen, Griffgeteilt, 120cm lang (im Rollenhalter dürfte der abgebrochene Teil des Rollenfußes stecken).







Dann gabs noch diesen alten Kescher aus Metall dazu, der durch einen Gaff getauscht werden kann.










Dazu noch einen schönen alten Angler und Jäger Rucksack, erstklassiger Zustand, wie neu.







Und noch ein paar sachen "Kleinzeugs", die sich sicher gut als Deko in einen Vereinsheim oder Kellerstüberl machen würden







Und hier nochmal das "Gesamtpaket".




Irgendwie faszinierend, wie die Technik sich entwickelt hat, dieser Fund war fast sowas wie ein Fenster in die gute, alte Zeit.
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand ein bischen was zu diesen Fundstücken sagen könnte, auch, was das alles ca. wert sein könnte und sollte ein Sammler unter euch Interesse haben, meldet euch bitte.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2022)

Von der Rolle - es ist eine DAM Quick Super - habe ich vor einiger Zeit einen Beitrag gepostet. Deine ist mit Zählwerk, was sie für die Sammler interessanter macht, aber der beschädigte Rollenfuss senkt leider den Preis (OVP und Papiere würden den Preis aber wiederum steigern). Nur die Rolle würde wahrscheinlich um die 30 Euro bringen.
Von den anderen Sachen habe ich leider nicht viel Ahnung, haben aber IMHO keinen sehr großen Wert.


----------



## eiszeit (25. Januar 2022)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand ein bischen was zu diesen Fundstücken sagen könnte, auch, was das alles ca. wert sein könnte und sollte ein Sammler unter euch Interesse haben, meldet euch bitte.
> TL
> Johannes


Hallo Johannes,

ist es ein Yard oder Meter-Zählwerk? Was steht denn für eine Rollenummer drauf?

Grüße


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. Januar 2022)

Dürfte ein m Zählwerk sein.
Nummer ist 019405


----------



## eiszeit (25. Januar 2022)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Dürfte ein m Zählwerk sein.
> Nummer ist 019405


Danke


----------

